# B&W Long Exposure Ocean Shot



## Einstein (Apr 4, 2011)

This is probly only the second shot i've taken that i felt would look good in B&W and the first one that i really like. First time converting B&W image in LR 3, I tried playing around with the settings a bit but dont know what im doing so C&C welcome.


----------



## KenC (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice shot.  I might be inclined to crop the top a little.  I'd also be interested in seeing what it looks like with a little detail in the rocks - not at all convinced this would be better, just something to consider.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it is a wise decision, cause now it looks even better. Surreal indeed


----------



## Motasim Alouthah (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 6, 2011)

BTW, theres dust on your sensor

Bottom left hand corner


----------



## JBArts (Apr 6, 2011)

This is such a surreal image, and I really like it because there's some sort of movement in this photo. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks for all of the comments!

kenc i agree i'll try a tighter crop later. particularly i think i could cut a bit of the empty space in the sky out, i like the dark diagonal line of the beach so will leave that in.

Nayloc - good spot, I hope your right but i think its from the mold in my lens.... If it is im going to need a new 50mm soon. I'm going to clean the sensor and hope that fixes it, fingers crossed!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 7, 2011)

oh yah and for all you b&w lovers this shot was inspired by someone i flollow on flickr and i would definitely recommend checkin out his photo stream. pretty much all black and white and he explains how he takes them which is helpfull. 
Flickr: Silver Doctor's Photostream


----------

